# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Sport, zdravlje i ... Coca-Cola?!

## anchie76

Ajmo da vas vidimo u akciji  :D 

http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=1882

----------


## momze

idem odmah poslati!  :D

----------


## mamma san

done   :Grin:   (namučilo me to slanje...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## anchi pp

8)

----------


## Andora

dovoljno je kliknuti na "preuzmite ovo pismo"?

----------


## sabaleta

Poslano.

----------


## momze

> dovoljno je kliknuti na "preuzmite ovo pismo"?


nije, jer nemas e-mail adresu. 
ja sam downloadala pismo i onda ga prepisala, kako bi olaksala ministru citanje. 
 8) 
jer ako mora otvarati attachment, mozda ga prodje volja za citanjem.

----------


## sabaleta

> jer ako mora otvarati attachment, mozda ga prodje volja za citanjem.


Poslala sam mu attach i još osjetila potrebu da mu "kažem svoje"  :Saint:

----------


## Andora

a ha.... još moram smislit šta napisat Zokiju   :Coffee:  

ako su prve tri poruke gnjevne *onda* ga možda prođe volja.... 

još kad se sjetimo da je i sam bio sportaš.... cccc

----------


## momze

> momze prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jer ako mora otvarati attachment, mozda ga prodje volja za citanjem.
> 
> 
> Poslala sam mu attach i još osjetila potrebu da mu "kažem svoje"


ovo ti je dobro.  8)

----------


## BusyBee

Evo, stavljen je i Word dokument koji se moze editirati pa mozete dodati unutra i svoju osobnu poruku.  :Smile:

----------


## Roza

Kopirala word u mail, dodala par svojih riječi i poslala...

----------


## Ivana2

Možda to treba gledati s pozitivne strane: dobila se lova za sport a prehrambene navike stječu se ionako doma. :/

----------


## MGrubi

> Možda to treba gledati s pozitivne strane: dobila se lova za sport a prehrambene navike stječu se ionako doma. :/


Coca-cola (i ostala gazirana) uništava kosti - postaju porozne jer crpi kalcij iz tijela 
djeci bi trebalo biti zabranjeno piti coca-colu jednako kao i alkohol

----------


## momze

da ne govorimo o nedavnom slucaju sedmogodisnjeg djecaka u Brazilu koji je umro nakon sto je popio kokakolu, a netom prije toga pojeo mentol bombone.   :Sad:  
pa su onda radili experiment (bilo nedavno u vecernjaku ili jutarnjem) - stavili mentos bombone u casu kokakole... doslo do eksplozije, blago receno. 
 :Mad:  
ako uzmemo u obzir da coca cola sadrzi dioxin, koji je otrov - mislim da nema dvojbe oko toga da li je koka zdrava i treba li ju dovoditi u vezu sa sportom i djecom.

----------


## Roza

> Možda to treba gledati s pozitivne strane: dobila se lova za sport a prehrambene navike stječu se ionako doma. :/


Mislim da ovo o prehrambenim navikama vrijedi samo do određene dobi (puberteta?).

Mene ovdje najviše smeta velika licemjernost tog ministarstva. Nedavno smo čitali o akcijama kojima bi se iz škola izbacili automati na kojima se prodaju ovakva i sliča pića, grickalice pune praznih kalorija itd. A onda paf - eto coca cola sponzor. Toliko o dosljednosti...

----------

moja profesorica iz Odnosa s javnoscu je glavna direktorica PR-a u Coca Cola-i i svaki put kada je pitam kako ona iskomunicira negativnu poruku na pozitivan nacin.....uvijek se snadje....mislim koju dobru poruku mozes povezati sa smrcu tog djecaka...????!!!! :?  :?  :?

----------


## MGrubi

> .mislim koju dobru poruku mozes povezati sa smrcu tog djecaka...


negirati povezanost

----------


## bebelina

Poslano!

----------


## MGrubi

dobila sam odgovor:



> Poštovani,
> 
> U vezi vaših upita o sponzoriranju Državnog prvenstva školskih športskih društava osnovnih i srednjih škola Republike Hrvatske koje će se održati u Rovinju od 28. travnja do 5. svibnja 2007. godine od strane Coca-Cola Adria d.o.o., Zagreb, izvješćujemo vas sljedeće.
> 
> Pri zaključivanju Sponzorskog ugovora između Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i športa i Coca-cola Adria d.o.o., Zagreb obje strane su se suglasile:
> 
> 1.	u cjelokupnoj komunikaciji u vezi Državnog prvenstva školskih športskih društava osnovnih i srednjih škola Republike Hrvatske Ministarstvo znanosti, obrazovanja i športa se obvezuje koristiti vizualni identitet te naziv Državno prvenstvo školskih športskih društava osnovnih i srednjih škola Republike Hrvatske – BISTRA ŠKOLSKE ŠPORTSKE IGRE OLIMPIJSKOG DUHA 2007.
> 
> 2.	Ministarstvo se također obvezuje koristiti vizualni identitet  te naziv: 
> ...


dakle, Cola puni vodu za piće Bistra - to nisam znala

----------


## BusyBee

Ja sam znala. 

U najavi sa stranica samog ministarstva stoji ovo:



> Sponzorski paket uključuje opremu, športske rekvizite, ali i 10.000 bočica kvalitetne izvorske vode Bistra *i drugih napitaka tvrtke The Coca-Cola Company* za osvježenje svih sudionika i organizatora natjecanja.


Ja ne vjerujem dok ne vidim, da ce se dijeliti samo Bistra. Ne vjerujem dok ne vidim/netko ne potvrdi, da Cola nece imati svoj prepoznatljivi logo negdje medju djecom... a tada, koliko djece ce logo povezati s Bistrom, a koliko s ovim drugim napitcima?

Meni je Coca Cola apsolutno neprimjeren partner MZOS-u ili bilo kojoj instituciji koja ima veze s djecom. Ali lova okrece svijet, a ne ideali i principi.  :/

----------


## toma_06

I ja dobila isti odgovor - no i u njemu stoji da će osigurati




> *prvenstveno* prirodnu izvorsku vodu BISTRA


ali to ne znači isključivo  :/

----------


## anki

e sad ne mogu izdržati da se ne javim   :Grin:  

dakle ovako, coca cola je ime firme koja proizvodi više različitih napitaka; od tih "soft drinks" pića, preko juiceva tj. negaziranih sokova, preko vode pa sve do energetskih napitaka. 
mislim da je vaša reakcija u najmanju ruku ishitrena; pogotovo zato što vidim da neke od vas uopće nisu upoznate s činjenicom da coca cola ne proizvodi samo "ono smeđe otrovno". štoviše, oni rade i tzv. powerade, tj. energetsko piće koje je rađeno na bazi fiziološke otopine i prilagođeno je baš sportašima. poprilično sam sigurna da je to službeno piće na većini velikih natjecanja, a mislim čak i na olimpijadi. 
nadalje, ako ćemo o problematici športa općenito, tj. financiranja, da li ste vi svjesne o kojim se ciframa tu radi? samim time je popis sponzora jaaako smanjen; a kaj mislite koliko je od tih velikih sponzora zainteresirano za školski sport?!? pa gledajte kaj se događa sa skijanjem, janica je otišla i sponzori samo begaju...., a di će netko dati 10mil kuna za djecu?! 

nekaj se objavi, neko odluči da treba hitno reagirati jer se uhvatio za jednu stavku i sve pošto poto šaljete mailove, a da se uopće ne informirate. 

i znam da ćete sad reći da su trebali naći "adekvatnijeg" sponzora, a ja vas pitam gdje? i kako?

----------


## marta

Ja cu samo potpisati BusyBee. 
Bas me briga sta Coca Cola puni Bistru.  Ne trosim ni jedno ni drugo, niti to zelim svom djetetu.

----------


## ivarica

ne radi se o desecima milijuna kuna, nego o nesto boca vode, ostalih napitaka, propagandne plastike i ostalih tricarija, sve u vrijednosti od 185.000 kuna. stvarno ne znam kako bi sport bez toga.
sumnjam da bi mogli na hateveu dobiti takvu reklamu za ogledalca i perlice.

----------


## anki

> Ja cu samo potpisati BusyBee. 
> Bas me briga sta Coca Cola puni Bistru.  Ne trosim ni jedno ni drugo, niti to zelim svom djetetu.


ne kužim ovo s "baš me briga"? kaj se onda uopće uključuješ u išta  :?

----------


## anki

> ne radi se o desecima milijuna kuna, nego o nesto boca vode, ostalih napitaka, propagandne plastike i ostalih tricarija, sve u vrijednosti od 185.000 kuna. stvarno ne znam kako bi sport bez toga.
> sumnjam da bi mogli na hateveu dobiti takvu reklamu za ogledalca i perlice.


pa ne bi vjerovala,ali i 185.000kn je puno kad ih treba nabaviti. 
ne znam di je originalni tekst s tim podatkom, moram to potražiti, ali ja sam shvatila da je coca cola sponzor, a sponzorstvo se ne izražava samo u robi nego i u šuški.

----------


## anki

evo ga:

Već petu godinu zaredom, na zadovoljstvo brojnih natjecatelja, navijača i gostiju, Coca-Cola u Hrvatskoj uključuje se kao generalni sponzor ovih jedinstvenih natjecanja iznosom od 185.000 kuna. Sponzorski paket uključuje opremu, športske rekvizite, ali i 10.000 bočica kvalitetne izvorske vode Bistra i drugih napitaka tvrtke The Coca-Cola Company za osvježenje svih sudionika i organizatora natjecanja

znači radi se o 10 000 bočica, ali i o opremi, rekvizitima....[/u]

----------


## lucky day

da samu sebe skopiram sa topica koji sam otvorila ne znajuci za ovaj:




> pokusavam poslati na e-mail adresu ministra primorca prosvjedno pismo... ali mi na portalu nece otvoriti njegovu adresu, pa bi molila ako ju mozete ovdje staviti ili mi ju poslati na pp...

----------


## BusyBee

Ma da, ja sam tupaca koja nema pojma sto je potpisala i poslala.

Od silnih napitaka koje proizvodi Coca Cola Inc. ne znam koliko je vrijedan Cappy (ne znam koji udio voca ima u sebi) i kakva je Bistra, koju jedinu smatram moguce zdravim napitkom pod kisobranom Cole (Powerade je stvarno primjer zdravog napitka, s onim krasnim zivahnim, "prirodnim" bojama i okusima i nerijetko, umjetnim zasladjivacima). 
Ne trosim nista njihovo iz principa jer ne podrzavam kompanije Colinog profila (globalne kriminalce, zagadjivace, eksploatatore).

U danasnjem svijetu, minimalno sto ocekujem od drzavnih institucija je da se pobrinu da usvoje nekakav eticki kodeks biranja sponzora, osobito za dogadjaje u kojima sponzori dolaze u kontakt s djecom. Ne vjerujem da ih nije moguce naci, samo se ovi drugi guraju, a ove eticne treba pronaci (valjda... ili nisu potkupljivi ... ili nesto trece sto ocito smeta). 
Veca sramota od cinjenice da se ne izdvaja dovljno novaca za ovakva dogadjanje mi je jedino to sto ne postoji nikakav eticki kodeks financiranja takvih dogadjaja. A to je samo vrh sante!

----------


## BusyBee

Lucky, _dragan.primorac@mzos.hr_

----------


## anki

nitko nije rekao da si tupača, samo ti poušavam objasniti da nije sve tako jednostavno.

----------


## BusyBee

Zasto mislis da ne razumijem? Samo stoga sto razlicito mislimo?

----------


## toffifeee

anki   :Klap:  slažem se

_anchie76 editirala post s obzirom da su uklonjeni odgovori "zorane_69"_

----------


## dijanam

Meni je palo na pamet i ovo sto pricate anki i zorana 69 i pretpostavljam da je za ubiti se tesko naci novce i sponzore... Onaj koji je u zivotu ista pokusao organizirati, to zna.

Ali coca cola nije samo proizvodzac nezdravih pica. Meni je ona sinonim za novi svjetski poredak u sluzbi profita i samo profita. Ovo sto Busy Bee pise: kako ono? globalni kriminalci, zagadjivaci i eksploatatori.

I zbilja ovo sponzorstvo nije prihvatljivo.

(To bi bilo kao kad bi npr. (kršitelj koda) sponzorirao Rodu.)

----------


## lucky day

hvala, busybee!


vec dugo nisam nest KONTRA cole napravila... bojkot mi je vec neosjetljiv jerbo traje godinama a aktivistkinja isto vec dugo nisam... pa je ovo bio i gust...

----------


## bebelina

U mojoj obitelji ima ljudi kojima je sport posao i iz pouzdanih izvora znam da je jako tesko nabaviti lovu , narocito ako nisi nogometas, ali sponzore treba traziti na pravom mjestu .Naprimjer od proizvodaca sportske opreme. Zar vam nista ne govori slucaj sa Karlovackom pivovarom koja je takoder jako velikodusna , ali i direktno odgovorna za smrt jednog covjeka! Svi znamo da Coca-Cola proizvodi i vodu , ali nigdje se ne kaze da ce SAMO vodu djeca dobiti za pice. Uostalom na ovaj nacin djeci se salje poruka da su Coca-Cola i njeni proizvodi ok, a za mene su zivi otrov .

----------


## BusyBee

Lucky  :Smile:

----------

bravo, anki!!

a ovakve bedaste u najmanju ruku cudne reakcije me uopce vise ne cude na ovom forumu   :Rolling Eyes:  






> Ma da, ja sam tupaca koja nema pojma sto je potpisala i poslala.


najbolje da zabranimo sve sto se Rodama ne svidja i svi sretni i zadovoljni.

prvo doma naucite djecu da to ne pije, pa u vecini slucajeva, nece ni vani to piti.

----------


## leonisa

i bistra je colina? :shock: 




> prvo doma naucite djecu da to ne pije, pa u vecini slucajeva, nece ni vani to piti.


pa ce dijete gledati kao frika...kao sto gledaju roditelje....jer nesto ne konzumiraju...iz nekih suludih uvjerenja....

a ako mislis otic u smijeru "zasto" 
odgovor se krije u tvom postu



> najbolje da zabranimo sve sto se Rodama ne svidja i svi sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## Storma

bi li onda bilo eticki i moralno i kakogod jos u redu da recimo Karlovacka pivovara sponzorira neki djecji sportski dogadaj, pod uvjetom da ne daje djeci pivu, nego sponzorira u novcu i opremi?

Mislim da bi trebali gledati malo siru sliku.

----------


## leonisa

ma meni je i ozujska HNL totalni nonsens...but it's just me....

----------


## DaDo

mogu ja malo podići topic i pitati zašto ne bismo (ili netko već jest) postavili pitanje općenito o jelovniku i prehrani naše djece u školama??? i vrtićima naravno???

----------


## flower

ako malo prosurfas nasim portalom/forumom vidjet ces da se time vec bavimo - pridruzi nam se  :D

----------


## BusyBee

> najbolje da zabranimo sve sto se Rodama ne svidja i svi sretni i zadovoljni.
> prvo doma naucite djecu da to ne pije, pa u vecini slucajeva, nece ni vani to piti.


Bas cudni zakljucci... kao da su Rode jedine kojima je Cola trn.. osobito kao vrla korporacija u plemenitoj sluzbi financiranja amaterskog sporta.

A moje dijete kod kuce ni vani ne pije Colu, bojkotiramo je, a i visestruko je stetna i za djecji, ali i odrasli organizam.

----------

moram Vam očito skrenuti pažnju na plakat za priredbu gdje su ti novci otišli, tamo se NIGDJE ALI BAŠ NIGDJE ne navodi cola već samo BISTRA te ostali sponzori među kojima i t-com, nutella, hep......itd. Po mojem mišljenju neki od njih su puno veće zlo od te famozne cole-koja zapravo tu i ne sudjeluje već ko firma donira novac i bistru kao brand koji proizvodi, tako da bi bilo dobro da se malo ipak prije informirate nego kaj napišete tu hrpu netočnih stvari.
POZDRAV!

----------


## Sun

heh a nije li možda tome tako baš zbog reakcija roditelja na tu vijest?   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

možda su prepravili ugovor i izbacili "i ostale proizvode" i dopustili "samo proizvod Bistra"   :Wink:  
najmanje da ikome sad u predizborno vrijeme triba negativan publicitet

----------

je-je, aha samo su zbog vašeg maila protesta(koji je vođen nekim čudnim porivima) promjenili jumbo plakate, a MGrubi koliko sam ja dobro čitao nikad kola niti nije bila u nikakvom điru već uvijek i samo bistra

----------


## leonisa

to nije samo jedan mail....ima jako puno roditelja. roditelja koji se ne slazu sa tim potezom. roditelja koji su reagirali. ne roda, vec roditelji.  :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> a MGrubi koliko sam ja dobro čitao nikad kola niti nije bila u nikakvom điru već uvijek i samo bistra


u tekstu ugovora je bilo napisano "proizvodi Bistra * i ostali proizvodi*"
a to ti se zove "rupa" kroz koju bez problema može proći sav asortiman Cole

----------

> to nije samo jedan mail....ima jako puno roditelja. roditelja koji se ne slazu sa tim potezom. roditelja koji su reagirali. ne roda, vec roditelji.


a na što su ti vrli roditelji reagirali-koji dio im se ne sviđa, to kaj će netko pokriti troškove sportskih igara ili to kaj je netko iz vladajućih konačno napravio ok potez i uspio zatvoriti ne baš malu financijsku konstrukciju.......HHHHHHHHHHEEEEEJJJJJJJJ ljudi ovdje se radi o sportu djece, zašto uvijek morate tražiti neke skrivene interese? kako to da se nitko ne buni protiv toga kaj je nutela gore(kaj je ona zdravija od vode) ili kaj je gore jedna odvratna tvrtka poput t-coma koja izrabljuje radnike širom svijeta pa tako i kod nas, koja svu dobit iznosi van iz naše države itd. Pa kvragu da bi se organiziral jedan običan roštilj za 20 ljudi trebaš hrpu love  i sumnjam da bi se itko od nas bunio da nam netko pokloni meso i piće(u ovom slučaju SAMO VODU) a kamoli nešto više

----------


## MGrubi

> koja izrabljuje radnike širom svijeta pa tako i kod nas


to ti vridi za sve velike tvrtke
ne znam za ostale proizvode, no Cola i ostala šečerna gazirana pića uništavaju kosti u razvoju (oduzimaju kalcij).. to je već bilo na drugim stranicama .. istraživanja u vezi 4dcl/tjedno. pa su rezultati grozni

nemam ja ništa protiv financiranja igara, no treba biti oprez s ugovorima i ne dopustiti "rupe"
nije Cola samo dala novce, znaju oni da će im se uloženo vratiti , to ti  sve pada pod marketing

----------


## Rene2

Poslala!
Radim u školi, pa znam kako nam se djeca hrane. Kifle, kroasane, pizza, sendviči, slatkiši, kola, fanta i točka.

----------

> Poslala!
> Radim u školi, pa znam kako nam se djeca hrane. Kifle, kroasane, pizza, sendviči, slatkiši, kola, fanta i točka.


a ko ih tako hrani tvornica imenom coca cola ili roditelji, ženo očito si pobrkala lončiće

----------

> nije Cola samo dala novce, znaju oni da će im se uloženo vratiti , to ti  sve pada pod marketing


pa nije dala samo novce već i vodu što se i navodi pod glavnim sponzorom na jumbo plakatu, naravno da i oni imaju interesa, ali ako niste znali i bistra se prodaje tj. plaća dakle i to je proizvod kojem reklama nije na odmet ali da je štetna NIJE! dakle ako i je reklama onda je za vodu a u tome ne vidim ništa loše-kamo sreće da više firmi tako postupi pa pomognu što u novcu što u proizvodima

----------

> nije Cola samo dala novce, znaju oni da će im se uloženo vratiti , to ti  sve pada pod marketing


pa nije dala samo novce već i vodu što se i navodi pod glavnim sponzorom na jumbo plakatu, naravno da i oni imaju interesa, ali ako niste znali i bistra se prodaje tj. plaća dakle i to je proizvod kojem reklama nije na odmet ali da je štetna NIJE! dakle ako i je reklama onda je za vodu a u tome ne vidim ništa loše-kamo sreće da više firmi tako postupi pa pomognu što u novcu što u proizvodima

----------


## apricot

draga gošćo, 

kada vidmo logo Coca cole, sigurno ćemo prije pomisliti na kolu, fantu i sprajt, nego na - vodu.

Toga smo svjesni mi, ali i oni.
A ta njihova svijest je put do zarade.

----------

> draga gošćo, 
> 
> kada vidmo logo Coca cole, sigurno ćemo prije pomisliti na kolu, fantu i sprajt, nego na - vodu.
> 
> Toga smo svjesni mi, ali i oni.
> A ta njihova svijest je put do zarade.


draga moja marelice, ja ti upravo i pišem o tome da njihovog loga nigdje niti nema, već da su na plakatu samo logotipovi već gore navedenih firmi

----------


## anchie76

> draga moja marelice, ja ti upravo i pišem o tome da njihovog loga nigdje niti nema, već da su na plakatu samo logotipovi već gore navedenih firmi


U redu je loga nema... ALI u ugovoru jasno stoji da ce se dijeliti voda i drugi napitci   :Wink:    Tako da smo mi VRLO svjesni bili sto pise u ugovoru prije nego smo se odlucili na akciju.

----------

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> draga moja marelice, ja ti upravo i pišem o tome da njihovog loga nigdje niti nema, već da su na plakatu samo logotipovi već gore navedenih firmi
> 
> 
> U redu je loga nema... ALI u ugovoru jasno stoji da ce se dijeliti voda i drugi napitci     Tako da smo mi VRLO svjesni bili sto pise u ugovoru prije nego smo se odlucili na akciju.


teta advokat kao i uvijek trošite "snagu" na krivim poljima.....ili samo ostali sponzori nisu na vašoj crnoj listi(pošto neki "ugledni" forumaši tamo rade)

----------


## leonisa

na sta se svela ova rasprava.
 :shock:

----------


## MGrubi

molim te lijepo ne brkaj čalnove foruma sa članovima Udruge

----------

> molim te lijepo ne brkaj čalnove foruma sa članovima Udruge


oooooooo moj grijeh, moj preveliki grijeh-priznajem pogrešku(a smijem li ubrojiti podupiruće članove), no bilo kako bilo shvatili ste šta je pisac htio reći a pouka je:ne traži iglu u plastu sijena
a eto odgovora i za tebe leonisa: na kakvom nivou je akcija na takvom i rasprava(ništa više ništa manje)

----------


## apricot

> njihovog loga nigdje niti nema, već da su na plakatu samo logotipovi već gore navedenih firmi


ali ima na svakoj bočici Bistre koju će podijeliti.   :Wink:  

Čini se da nema smisla ovako raspravljati: teško je objasniti zašto je to neetično, kao što nam je teško objasniti zašto je neetično kada **** dijeli čaj za dojilje ili (kršitelj koda) - jastučiće za prsa.

Ja to zovem "ulazak na mala vrata", netko drugi - činom dobre volje.

Budući da se, nažalost, ne razumijemo, a čini se da smo svi dovoljno učvrstili stavove i da nema mjesta "preobraćivanju"... možda je bolje ne prepucavati se...

Tko želi protiv takvih, može nam se pridružiti, tko ih podržava - mi nemamo ništa protiv.
 :Heart:

----------

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> njihovog loga nigdje niti nema, već da su na plakatu samo logotipovi već gore navedenih firmi
> 
> 
> ali ima na svakoj bočici Bistre koju će podijeliti.   
> 
> Čini se da nema smisla ovako raspravljati: teško je objasniti zašto je to neetično, kao što nam je teško objasniti zašto je neetično kada **** dijeli čaj za dojilje ili (kršitelj koda) - jastučiće za prsa.
> ...


uvijek sam za to da se treba boriti protiv velikih konglomerata i firmi koje grade svoj kapital na sirotinji no ponekad me i neka od dotičnih firmi uspije ugodno iznenaditi----tako da protiv ovakve akcije definitivno se niti želim niti mogu(moral mi ne dozvoljava) boriti.
 A ajde samo primjera radi .......šta je po vama bolje imati ovakvog po vama neetičnog sponzora ili radije ne održati sportske igre mladih?

----------

